# V22.0 vs V22.1



## dawn schadegg (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a question that I have been looking for the answer to for over a week and can't seem to find exactly what I am looking for.  Mrs. Smith comes to you as a new OB.  She is a G2, P0  AB1,  My provider thinks that she should be a V22.0 (supervision of first normal pregnancy, since she did not deliver her first pregnancy).  I say that she should be V22.1 (supervision of other normal pregnancy, since the code doesn't state if her previous pregnancy delivered or not).  Who would be right and where would I find the exact documentation.
Thanks


----------



## ajs (Jul 24, 2007)

The code V22.0 clearly states "Supervision of normal first pregnancy".  The patient is G2 P0 AB1 which clearly tells you this is her second pregnancy and the first one ended in abortion (whether spontaneous or induced doesn't matter).  No matter how her first pregnancy ended....she is now on her second pregnancy.

My understanding is they must be a G1 to use V22.0 otherwise they are V22.1 "supervision of other normal pregnancy".  I don't know of any specific documentation but you could check with ACOG for their view on the matter.


----------



## amsmith22 (Jul 26, 2007)

The correct V code is V23.2-supervision of pregnancy w/history of abortion(conditions classifiable to 634-638).
Check out the V23 codes for additional high risk supervision.


----------



## ajs (Jul 27, 2007)

Not necessarily true.  We don't know the reason for the initial abortion and you see that the classifiable codes do not include 632 which is a common 1st trimester missed abortion.  Do not make the patient high risk unless the physician indicates she is....the question related to whether V22.0 or V22.1 was more appropriate because the patient's first pregnancy did not end in a traditional delivery.


----------

